# October Exam



## redrum (Jul 17, 2006)

I always hear people saying its a little harder than the April one.

Any actual truth to this? Or is it hogwash?


----------



## cement (Jul 17, 2006)

too many distractions in the summer


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 17, 2006)

I would think that's totally untrue.

I would tend to think it has more to do with what cement said.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2006)

I Cant wait to find out! :???:


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 18, 2006)

I will agree w/ Ed... I think that the people that actually seats and study are more relaxed after the holidays (for the april exam) than before (october), and those that have kids get a little more time for themselves than those that have the kids thru mid august and have less time to study

:blink:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey guys, I really thought the April PE was on the non-difficult side. However, other P.E.'s stated the test was easy because I prepared so much for it. I remember coming up and seeing others in the Company I used to work for fail the test consistently and I thought they were smarter than I was.

I feel the NCEES is going to stick it to the October Test Takers. Candidates taking the WR portion again in October let us know the difficulty differences between the April and October exams.

For my preparation I studied 4-5 hours a day for 4 months. I studied so much, open channel calcs were in my dreams. I even left the afternoon portion of the exam one hour early.

Good luck candidates, "you can do it!"


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 18, 2006)

Even if its harder (which I still have a hard time seeing), wouldn't the normalization bring it back in line so that the cut score drops and roughly the same number pass?

rleon,

Why would you think they (NCEES) woiuld stick it to the Oct. examinees? :dunno:

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 18, 2006)

The Sticking it issue was discussed here back a couple of months ago. Due to the level of difficulty of the April exam, the October exam level of difficulty should increase.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 18, 2006)

so that they go thru a cycle of ups and downs? it could be a business strategy... to make more money? I really don't think it should be harder, though I have no basis for saying that since I took and passed EI and PE the first time both in april and w/ minimal amount of studying... 4 hr/day per 4 months that's admirable, that's what I call concistency and tenacy :claps: . I wish I had the motivation (and time) to commit 4 hrs a day of my own time to something... what's your secret??


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 18, 2006)

Work for the government. That was the secret. I wanted to be over prepared and I was.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 18, 2006)

> Work for the government. That was the secret. I wanted to be over prepared and I was.


Amen. I was a project engineer on a project that was mostly finished. It was construction so we were just wrapping up calcs and paperwork. Not to mention, they didnt really have anywhere to put me so they just let me hide out in a field office for a while. I studied for 4-6 hours a day for about 3 months and felt that I was overprepared for the test. If I had to study on my own time, I dont think I would have been near as prepared.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought the April test was more difficult than the October test......I was taking the Transportation afternoon portion.....I'm not sure how you would measure that other than % passed....and based on that I would be incorrect....but to be honest...it wouldn't really matter....it all will depend on how well you are prepared for the questions they ask......guess what.....if they were to ask you an elevation on a vertical curve....you'll probably more likely to get it correct, than if they were to ask you the jet size for a 850 holly carb on a 454 with a 292 cam....and aluminum heads with 335cc intake ports........by the way...if you know that answer....let me know......

oh I did better in April also....but I still felt like it was more difficult.... :true:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 18, 2006)

NCcarguy, maybe once you make it past the rank of Field Tech you might use five less periods after each sentance.


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 18, 2006)

> NCcarguy, maybe once you make it past the rank of Field Tech you might use five less periods after each sentance.


Man, no smilie face or anything? 

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 18, 2006)

> NCcarguy, maybe once you make it past the rank of Field Tech you might use five less periods after each sentance.









You got served dude.


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 18, 2006)

How are y'all gonna get people to stick around serving people up like that? :dunno: 

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry, all those "......" were rubbing me the wrong way. Sorry for serving the FNG.


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 18, 2006)

Damn dude!  That'a funny! You must have had a rough day, I would guess?

Did you at least get your number yet? :dunno:

Ed


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 18, 2006)

hahahaha... for a moment I thought I was in that "the other board" site...

JK


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2006)

damn i try and do an honest 2 hours of studying and yall be slamming the FNG's


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Ed, the number came in last week. I ordered my seal on Sunday but who knows where it is now.

I do not mind acting silly but grammar and spelling errors are bothersome.

Anyone have a sandwich?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 19, 2006)

hey rleon.....................I think I used to work with you at Kimley-Horn............................................................................

...that place was full of people that thought they knew everything.........................of course they didn't......................hope I'm not offending you..........................! :ass:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nope, you are not offending me. I do not work or will work for Chimly Korn.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 19, 2006)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 19, 2006)

> Nope, you are not offending me. I do not work or will work for Chimly Korn.


Ok....then there's something we would have in common..........


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 19, 2006)

hahaha

:lmao:

that was pretty cool


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 19, 2006)

Watch out dude! rleon has moderator priveledges and if he doesn't get his stamp soon, he might take it out on you and edit your posts or something else drastic! 

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Jul 19, 2006)

Where is that word of the day thread? 

tol?er?ance (tlr-ns)

n.

1. The capacity for or the practice of recognizing and respecting the beliefs or practices of others.

:beerchug


----------



## ngandy1000 (Jul 19, 2006)

that's a sweet image. what episode of southpark did that come from? i tend to agree that studying for the april exam was a lot easier since the weather outside is so bad that i had no inclination to go out anyways. if i was studying for october, i'd be seriously torn between studying and and everything else. studying would have probably lost.


----------



## cement (Jul 24, 2006)

get a room. and I'm not talking to ncarguy and rleon here 

find a study room. I was at crawl speed until I found my Fortress of Solitude. :true:


----------



## cement (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks mom!

it sounds like you are on the right track. good luck!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 24, 2006)

> that's a sweet image. what episode of southpark did that come from?


The episode is called "You got F'd in the A". It's a spoof of that movie "You Got Served" that came out a while back.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 24, 2006)

rleon.........what's..........wrong ......... with ......... the "........."s?

I don't get it.???


----------



## petergibbons (Jul 24, 2006)

> The episode is called "You got F'd in the A". It's a spoof of that movie "You Got Served" that came out a while back.


:lol: I love South Park. Those guys are geniuses.


----------



## ngandy1000 (Jul 24, 2006)

i like the episodes that deal more with human nature like when bebe (spelling?) got boobs. i don't care for the more political and preachy stuff like the peta episode. but that you got served picture looked hilarious. thanks for giving me the episode name. they don't have the same consistency as the simpsons who make you laugh a couple times per episode. more like family guy in that it either makes you wish you had that half hour of life back or that it make you wet your pants.

and i agree that getting a room to yourself is critical. for a while, i was studying in a room with a computer and tv in it and for every hour of study, i'd watch tv for an hour and play on the computer for an hour. when i finally started studying in an isolated room, i was able to go 3 hours without distractions. at least until i started keeping my comic books in the same room.


----------



## Art (Jul 24, 2006)

I would think no matter the relative difficulty the same people will pass any given test...

they adjust the cut scores to get the passing percentage they want...


----------



## Art (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.isa.org/Template.cfm?Section=Co...egistration.htm

some test are only given in Oct, the control one for example...

look at the stats, near the bottom...ranges from 31% to 96%! but the total passed is ~110 +/- 15 for most years, even when there were 270 taking it, only 110 passed...

the key is to beat the guys in the room...if you do that, it'll work out...


----------



## Art (Jul 24, 2006)

engineering is like any other profession, it's regulated and too many licenses decreases the value of the paper...

I bet they look at the total licenses, and figure how many to grant each year...

we all know for the most part even people who fail the test are 'competent'...

imo the education, experience &amp; references are a more important factor...but only get you a seat, and do not weigh into the final decision...


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 3, 2006)

I haven't seen much in the way of technical questions from those taking the October exam. Is it too soon for that?

Just curious.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, start asking those questions, that's what we're here for!

It's only 2 1/2 months until test time, I hope everyone is well into their studies already!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

I have about a half hour in so far.

I have got to get off my a$$


----------



## apk71 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have 2 months of reading the MERM in my pocket. I just started to do practice problems, which I'll do for the next three months. My books are already tabbed and ready to go.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

> I have about a half hour in so far.
> I have got to get off my a$$


Start studying dammit!

We need to have all the admins and mods here as licensed professionals. Set a good example for the noobs.

:tone: :dsgt:

Now crack open that CERM and have at it!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

Then we can :borg assimilate you into the PE collective.


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2006)

some mod should sticky a daily NAG DVINNY thread :read:

I think that sapper and roadguy have been studying diligently. have not heard for joeysvee for a while. who else gets the SPECIAL TEATMENT ;hea18


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2006)

^ so shall it be. The punishment for not studying this weekend shall be being tied up and stamped by the people who are already PE's.

I hear those embossing type stamps leave quite a mark... :kick:

:study


----------

